# Puglia villa part exchange



## GETSTUCKIN (Jun 14, 2011)

We have a fab villa with 2 acres in puglia and after our second time of sale falling thru due to chain...we were considering part exchangefor uk property ..does anyone know if new home builders would accept our italy homein part exchange deal.


----------

